# fishing anywhere, any time



## Jessica713 (Jul 1, 2011)

Don't have a boat or anything. I'm a poor college student and just have my ugly stick and Abu. I stay in south Houston but work in Seabrook. I usually go to Sylvan beach or Galveston but on the weekends it's horrible to try and find a place to fish =( either if it's just meeting up somewhere or a boat ( I come bearing gas money) i don't care. I'm off until Tuesday and plan on catching my weight in fish =P


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

Jessica, you got some very good advise in your 1st thread and you got some questionable advise also. Assuming you know the difference in good and questionable, you should take the good and run with it. This is the advise that I would give my daughter.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

fishin sum lites tonite. [email protected]


----------

